# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1c 8.3 для Mac OS

## smilemyaso

Товарищи помогите найти крякнутую версию под мак ось

----------


## Tiny

Актуально. Если знаете рецепт, подскажите

----------


## redhat2020

1) скачать и установить VirtualBox для MACOSX
2) взять готовую VM для VirtualBox - гостевая ОС=ВинХП, там работает эмулятор мультикей, HASPLM
3) в настройках сети указать подключение 1-го сетевого адаптера к сети: "Attached to"="Host only adapter", "Name"="vboxnet0" (сеть "vboxnet0" должна быть заранее создана в приложении "VM VirtualBox Менеджер"), далее полагаю, что сетевому адаптеру присвоен IP-адрес 192.168.56.103
4) установить оригинального клиента для  MACOSX
5) в папке "~/.1cv8/1C/1cv8/conf" создать текстовый файл nethasp.ini:
[NH_COMMON]
NH_TCPIP=Enabled
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR=192.168.56.103
NH_PORT_NUMBER=475
NH_TCPIP_METHOD=UDP
NH_USE_BROADCAST=Disabled

----------

HPDX2300 (28.05.2022), vovashulga (07.06.2022)

----------


## redhat2020

> 1) скачать и установить VirtualBox для MACOSX
> 2) взять готовую VM для VirtualBox - гостевая ОС=ВинХП, там работает эмулятор мультикей, HASPLM


уточняю:



> берите VirtualBox 5.2 и будет вам щасте: Download VirtualBox (Old Builds): VirtualBox 5.2
> и запомните - обновлять что-либо, не почитав предварительно "1)какие изменения? 2)оно мне надо?", оч.плохая практика т.к. часто является причиной fuck-up.
> MultiKey_SP0_ova2.ova
> MultiKey_ova2.ova

----------

HPDX2300 (28.05.2022), vovashulga (07.06.2022)

----------


## redhat2020

> ...сеть "vboxnet0" должна быть заранее создана в приложении "VM VirtualBox Менеджер"


пример создания сети "vboxnet0":
go to the VirtualBox’s Preferences and create a host-only network like it is shown on screenshots

----------

HPDX2300 (19.05.2022), vovashulga (07.06.2022)

----------


## redhat2020

Последняя из линейки 20-1838-macos вылечена

----------

HPDX2300 (08.06.2022), vovashulga (21.07.2022)

----------


## HPDX2300

репак 21-1302-macos брать тут, будет удален сервером 2022-08-11

----------

redhat2020 (14.07.2022), vovashulga (21.07.2022)

----------


## Alkohol

А можно переложить или на торрент?

----------


## HPDX2300

> репак 21-1302-macos ... уже удалён сервером 2022-08-11


читать: репак 21-1302-macos
скачать: репак 21-1302-macos

----------

noname1902 (07.09.2022), redhat2020 (18.09.2022)

----------


## papulik

> читать: репак 21-1302-macos
> скачать: репак 21-1302-macos


Можно снова выложить файл - ссылка устарела. Спасибо

----------

